# SHOW YOUR RARE/uncommon color schwinn...lets keep it going



## vintage2wheel

Lets keep this schwinn forum active!!! Lets see your RARE/UNCOMMON color schwinn bicycles
post some pics.

here are a couple of mine


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Old Excelsior*

I got this along with a 24" white with blue... Both kinda Rare but this one is sweet! Thought it was a lavendor color but it rubbed out tan on off white. FS if someone is interested... robbed the Aluminum Torpedo!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

40 Henderson


----------



## scrubbinrims

1941 Majestic badged 2-tone red, model BA 107-1


----------



## rhenning

This is a bit newer but this is my 1977 Schwinn Sprint.  They were last shown in the catalogs in 1975 and never shown in this color or with these decals.  Since it is newer than the 1974/75 catalog bikes it has a dated coded headbadge on it for 1977.  I assume that Schwinn had left over frames and after the bike boom stopped and hard times started Schwinn decided to paint and sell these left over bikes.  Roger


----------



## vintage2wheel

*awsome*



scrubbinrims said:


> 1941 Majestic badged 2-tone red, model BA 107-1
> View attachment 72115




such a cool color...Love it


----------



## vintage2wheel

*Fav*



markivpedalpusher said:


> 40 Henderson




one of my all time favorites


----------



## Metacortex

....


----------



## Balloontyre

*Brown, 1940 Deluxe DX*

Not rare I guess, but the color is not everyday either.
Brown and Ivory, 1940 Deluxe DX, locking springer fork, chrome guard, large EA horn button.
Currently in assembly after a good overhaul and cleaning.


----------



## vincev

One bike is a one year "flamingo" color and the other is a green that was also a one year color.


----------



## bricycle

scrubbinrims said:


> 1941 Majestic badged 2-tone red, model BA 107-1
> View attachment 72115




I miss my 107......


----------



## bricycle

vincev said:


> One bike is a one year "flamingo" color and the other is a green that was also a one year color.




The green one I like...the other just caused me to loose my lunch....


----------



## jeep girl

*Maybe you need some pepmo bismo...*



bricycle said:


> The green one I like...the other just caused me to loose my lunch....



Here is a one year color called Holiday Rose.


----------



## REC

*How's This?*

This is one done as a special request in 1949




REC


----------



## vintage2wheel

*wow*



REC said:


> This is one done as a special request in 1949
> View attachment 72667
> 
> REC




very nice never seen that color very nice


----------



## REC

vintage2wheel said:


> very nice never seen that color very nice




Thanks! I like it too. I REALLY need to get some better photos of it, Hard to appreciate it fully with tiny pics..
This is an UNRESTORED ORIGINAL, and I am the second owner. (I did clean it up though...)

REC


----------



## vintage2wheel

REC said:


> Thanks! I like it too. I REALLY need to get some better photos of it, Hard to appreciate it fully with tiny pics..
> This is an UNRESTORED ORIGINAL, and I am the second owner. (I did clean it up though...)
> 
> REC




only way to have them is OG paint so unique


----------



## Autocycleplane

Cool reverse color guards off of a 39:


----------



## vintage2wheel

*nice eric*



Autocycleplane said:


> Cool reverse color guards off of a 39:
> 
> View attachment 72668




whats up eric? reverse paint jobs are my favorite I have one coming this week...those are cool looking fenders


----------



## Ozark Flyer

REC said:


> This is one done as a special request in 1949
> View attachment 72667
> 
> REC




I remember the post when you got this.  When ever I get to thinking I have a nice ride I just refer to this photo and realize....I ain't got squat.  Great bike!


----------



## slowroller1842

Here's my reverse paint 1939 tank on my non reverse paint frame.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Another reverse scheme.  Not sure if that really counts as rare.  Fairly common in 39 but somewhat rare through other years.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Ozark Flyer said:


> Another reverse scheme.  Not sure if that really counts as rare.  Fairly common in 39 but somewhat rare through other years.




Yeah, common for these models but uncommon across Schwinn's production so I say it counts. Killer DX...


----------



## Autocycleplane

vintage2wheel said:


> whats up eric? reverse paint jobs are my favorite I have one coming this week...those are cool looking fenders




It was a cool looking bike. Sold it to a buddy almost 15 years ago and he rode it to his job on campus almost everyday. The winters took their toll, so it's currently getting a homegrown repaint - Dark red and black with white pins this time instead of ivory. And yeah, I painted the guards black with dark red accents to honor it's heritage.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here you go 1936 La Salle Motorbike - Ivory & Lime Green*

Here is my 1936 La Salle Motorbike - Main paint is Ivory & where the La Salle down tube decal use to be - it sat in the elements so much that the La Salle is legible with the decal no longer present but it protected the ivory paint under it enough to where you can read La Salle clearly - The accent color on the frame is lime green - I have the fenders for this bicycle - but I am currently using it like this since this is my strip down beach runner at the moment -

 RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## vintage2wheel

Very cool frank.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*41 schwinn autocycles*

41 schwinn autocycles

brown/ivory




reverse green/white


----------



## vintage2wheel

Those 2 very nice gems you got there. That burnt orange looks like Jerry peters 42 he has. Very cool and thanks for sharing.


----------



## carlalotta

I always thought this mostly white with red and black accents Schwinn was pretty. I haven't seen too many in this color.


----------



## ABC Services

*reverse fenders*

heres a green girls excelsior with ivory fenders.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

slowroller1842 said:


> Here's my reverse paint 1939 tank on my non reverse paint frame.
> 
> View attachment 72709




I was 1 hour too late to save the complete original paint motorbike that goes with your tank


----------



## slick

markivpedalpusher said:


> I was 1 hour too late to save the complete original paint motorbike that goes with your tank




Mark, so this bike does exist somewhere that had this tank??? slowroller and I were talking about this at a show in Alameda awhile back wondering where the bike is to this day? WOW!! Where is it now? Hopefully not repainted or restored? Nice to put a tank back with the bike!


----------



## slick

Ok maybe not UBER rare but rare in my eyes. This is my 1948 or 49 B-6. It was my first Schwinn so it holds a dear place in my heart even though i'm a Shelby guy.  And no i will never sell it so don't ask....well unless it's for a SHELBY! HAHA!! Just love giving you Schwinn guys a hard time. Sorry....


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Unfortunately the motorbike with that tank was parted out a few years back on eBay. I sent a message to the seller with an offer to get all the painted parts and then I left to go out to dinner. When I got home he replied and said OK. And then he replied again while I was at dinner and said he already sold the front fender. So I was too late 

This was before iphone or I woulda got that bad boy LOL!

Who knows where all the painted parts landed...I know they got separated.


----------



## Larmo63

*'49 B-6 Brown and Brown Reverse*


----------



## Ozark Flyer

That's sick!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here is the Original Paint 1941 DX*

My favorite prewar Schwinn DX


----------



## vintage2wheel

That is a nice one frank. This bike really pops in person


----------



## slowroller1842

markivpedalpusher said:


> Unfortunately the motorbike with that tank was parted out a few years back on eBay. I sent a message to the seller with an offer to get all the painted parts and then I left to go out to dinner. When I got home he replied and said OK. And then he replied again while I was at dinner and said he already sold the front fender. So I was too late
> 
> This was before iphone or I woulda got that bad boy LOL!
> 
> Who knows where all the painted parts landed...I know they got separated.




Yes. I remember watching the tank listing end with nobody bidding on it. I twiddled my thumbs for a day or two or five and realized.. Holy Crap I might not see another tank for a long, long time.  I snatched it up thinking I would re-paint it black. Now I can't bring myself to do it. It's so dang puurrty in all it's white rusty glory.

I'm hoping there's someone out there with a white scheme Cycleplane and a black OG paint tank that wants to trade... My paint scheme dopleganger!


----------



## bikeboy1340

*Awesome Bikes Everyone*

Just want to say all of you have awesome bikes.  The uncommon colors and schemes are great.  Congradulations to all.  Post some more pics, I am loving this thread, Andy.


----------



## cyclingday

markivpedalpusher said:


> Unfortunately the motorbike with that tank was parted out a few years back on eBay. I sent a message to the seller with an offer to get all the painted parts and then I left to go out to dinner. When I got home he replied and said OK. And then he replied again while I was at dinner and said he already sold the front fender. So I was too late
> 
> This was before iphone or I woulda got that bad boy LOL!
> 
> Who knows where all the painted parts landed...I know they got separated.




I had the front fender for awhile, If I remember correct, I think I ended up selling it to you, Mark.
I remember looking at the complete bike while it was listed, and I just couldn't get around all the rust that was bleeding through the paint.
Now, I would have been all over that bike and would've loved all that rust/patina.
It's funny how our tastes change as we grow in this hobby.

P.S. Wes, your reverse green and ivory 41 is fabulous!  Put me on the short list if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## kingsting

How about a 66' Typhoon in Violet?


----------



## vintage2wheel

Just picked this up from a Freind today very excited.original shorty lever,mushroom button, and bill of sale from 38


----------



## jd56

*All white Corvette*

I found it!!!! I deleted the quoted message below.
This thread got me wanting to see an all White Corvette. I couldn't remember where I had seen a pic of one, so I went on the schwinnbikeforum and found one. 
Pedalnostalgia had one posted in the middleweight gallery.
This pic deserves a vote for rare colored schwinn....I WANT ONE!!  Anyone have one they are willing to let go of??
Must admit that I don't care for the candy striped front brake and shifter cables.
Wonder if this bike's decals are original. He did a good job if it is a resto.






Here is a nice collection of white schwinns....one day
The search goes on

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.45


----------



## Buster1

Not sure if it's rare, but here is my wife's reverse paint scheme (original).


----------



## vintage2wheel

jd56 said:


> Wasn't there an all White Corvette or some other middleweight from the mid 50's to early 60's?
> 
> If so, someone here has to have one...please post the pics, so I can put it in my gallery under "My Wish List"




JD I have seen a picture of an all white something not sure if it was a vette or JAG but it was very cool.


----------



## Autocycleplane

vintage2wheel said:


> Just picked this up from a Freind today very excited. View attachment 73362View attachment 73363View attachment 73364View attachment 73365




Daaaaaang!!!! That is a great combo Shaun. 

Wish the hanging tank gods shine on me someday...


----------



## Dave K

vintage2wheel said:


> Just picked this up from a Freind today very excited. View attachment 73362View attachment 73363View attachment 73364View attachment 73365




WOW!!!!!  Epic pair!!!!  You lucky dog


----------



## vintage2wheel

*thanks*

Thanks guys I am very grateful/lucky that this became available to me...I love the fact that it came with the OG bill of sale


----------



## vintage2wheel

*Ever seen this color*

I know one person that says he has seen this color and it was under house paint this is not my bike I took the picture out of a book.  But wow what a bad ass bike... I want.


----------



## mruiz

jd56 said:


> I found it!!!! I deleted the quoted message below.
> This thread got me wanting to see an all White Corvette. I couldn't remember where I had seen a pic of one, so I went on the schwinnbikeforum and found one.
> Pedalnostalgia had one posted in the middleweight gallery.
> This pic deserves a vote for rare colored schwinn....I WANT ONE!!  Anyone have one they are willing to let go of??
> Must admit that I don't care for the candy striped front brake and shifter cables.
> Wonder if this bike's decals are original. He did a good job if it is a resto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a nice collection of white schwinns....one day
> The search goes on
> 
> http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.45




The 1959 Corvette was only year for it in white, no Jags were white. pedalnostagis bike is nice.
 Mitch


----------



## skydog

I know I've posted pics of my Superior here before but I was told that the Terra Cotta color is pretty rare:


----------



## vintage2wheel

That is different color.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here I found a close up of the Original Paint 1941 DX*

Here is a close up of the unique paint color & paint scheme on my original paint 1941 DX -- Liberty badged & Liberty decal on the downtube ( not pictured )  

RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## rollfaster

*Uncommon schwinn colors*

This is a 72 stardust in burgundy. It looks a lot like vviolet in the light.


----------



## oldwhizzer

*Prewar liberty Schwinn Liberty Dark Blue/ light Blue*

Schwinn Liberty Dark Blue / Light Blue original paint. for sale


----------



## airflo11

*Schwinn Liberty*

Nice looking bike! What are you looking to get for it? Thanks


----------



## vintage2wheel

I MSG him and he is taking offers


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Schwinnatic

*52 dx*












Bought this Schwinn 30 years ago and finally decided to fix it up. A few rechromed parts, reupholstered seat, original locking blades and a fresh navy powder coat. Have brass head badge to add and eventually a chain guard and longer truss rods. Sometimes its just time.


----------



## Djshakes

*Seafoam Green*

Seafoam Green 41.


----------



## Djshakes

*Two tone pale blue*

I could have bought this at a swap meet for $200 a while ago and didn't. Check out the "Clipper" downtube decal.


----------



## vintage2wheel

I haven't seen that color before. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## vintage2wheel

Djshakes said:


> I could have bought this at a swap meet for $200 a while ago and didn't. Check out the "Clipper" downtube decal.
> 
> View attachment 79644




Wow 200 bucks Tim. Thought you would of been all over that


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Djshakes

Remember, 10 years ago was a whole different ball game.  Plus I would have had to pay $50 to get it back here. That was retail at the time on a bike like that.  Bob and I both passed it up.  You have had to paint fenders, tank and rack.  Well, no days half the bike is worth that in parts alone.  Times change. I bet it is still sitting in a barn. We actually went back to the guy's house after the meet and he had a barn jammed with stripped down ballooners covered in pigeon poop. He wheeled that one in and it is probably still there.


----------



## vintage2wheel

Lets roll Tim if the pigeon poop ones are still there and good enough to make the trip worth while. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Xcelsior

*Clipper*

A little pigeon poop is going to stop you from buying a rare uncommon schwinn?? I don't think that clipper is there anymore...  In fact, once you get past the bird crap, some pretty cool looking colors pop out.  Wouldn't you agree?  Ten years ago I would have paid twice as much to get that thing out of there.  Oh well, looks good hanging in my garage doesn't it?


----------



## Nickinator

Glad some one got it out of there!


----------



## Coaster Brake

Xcelsior said:


> A little pigeon poop is going to stop you from buying a rare uncommon schwinn?? I don't think that clipper is there anymore...  In fact, once you get past the bird crap, some pretty cool looking colors pop out.  Wouldn't you agree?  Ten years ago I would have paid twice as much to get that thing out of there.  Oh well, looks good hanging in my garage doesn't it?




That's a beauty!
Care to sell it?


----------



## Nickinator

Coaster Brake said:


> That's a beauty!
> Care to sell it?




I was going to say that might be one of the only Schwinns that could get me to own a schwinn.
I x2 on that care to sell


----------



## rustyspoke66

Sweet a Schwinn post I can join in on! I am thinking of rebuilding this one as a commuter for spring.


----------



## vintage2wheel

rustyspoke66 said:


> Sweet a Schwinn post I can join in on! I am thinking of rebuilding this one as a commuter for spring.




Very nice bud. I'm surprised my thread as gone this long I love it


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## vintage2wheel

Here's the 41 Canti AC teal and black the paint is in killer condition. Next to the green motorbike. 




Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## airflo11

*Teal and black AC*

Wow. That's gotta be rare huh?


----------



## vintage2wheel

I have not seen another one 41 had some very rare colors. My Freind has a white on black Autocycle killer paint. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## bike

*Please tell me*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Sweet a Schwinn post I can join in on! I am thinking of rebuilding this one as a commuter for spring.




you are kidding


----------



## rustyspoke66

bike said:


> you are kidding




I know it's a little rough but it should be a great rider. A set of P-35 rims and some tlc.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*I love this color combo*

Not mine but this picture needs to be in here


----------



## vintage2wheel

Yes it does thanks for sharing


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Nickinator

I saw a huckleberry purple girls with dark purple pin striping.
It was a 50s model with delta rocket ray.


----------



## vintage2wheel

I bet that looked cool


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Nickinator

vintage2wheel said:


> I bet that looked cool
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> 714-585-6183 voice/txt
> Shaunroblee@gmail.com




It was a eye popper but, it didn't go together well at all


----------



## vintage2wheel

It would be different 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Nickinator

vintage2wheel said:


> It would be different
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> 714-585-6183 voice/txt
> Shaunroblee@gmail.com




I could have bought it but the guy was way over priced  650.00 for a standard girls balloon tire


----------



## vintage2wheel

*GOT the 39*

1939 SCHWINN BC 117

finally got the reverse of the one i sold been chasing this for about 6 months eneded getting a good deal and worth the wait...

beat part is that i got the origanal bill of sale and excelsior ID card should be here tomorrow


----------



## bricycle

very nice v2w!!!!!


----------



## vintage2wheel

*thank you*



bricycle said:


> very nice v2w!!!!!




thanks bud


----------



## bricycle

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here is a close up of the unique paint color & paint scheme on my original paint 1941 DX -- Liberty badged & Liberty decal on the downtube ( not pictured )
> 
> RIDE VINTAGE - Frank




neat color duo...


----------



## bricycle

vintage2wheel said:


> Just picked this up from a Freind today very excited.original shorty lever,mushroom button, and bill of sale from 38View attachment 73411 View attachment 73362View attachment 73363View attachment 73364View attachment 73365




Nice pravenance too.... great bike!


----------



## vintage2wheel

*i agree*



bricycle said:


> Nice pravenance too.... great bike!




one of my favorites


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Thanks - I agree the color combo is killer*



bricycle said:


> neat color duo...




One of my favorites ...............


----------



## vintage2wheel

*agreed*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> One of my favorites ...............




yes very unique and rare...killer bike


----------



## Djshakes

*Rare scheme and color*

Unique scheme and color. Hung in an antique shop in Milwaukee with lots of other bikes for a long time.  Owner wanted to sell everything at once at a future sale.  Went back a couple years later and he was whining about how the bikes sold super cheap at an auction.


----------



## vintage2wheel

I saw that on your site Tim it is a killer girls bike. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Djshakes

Stop stalking my site you pervert. You were probably looking for pictures of me. Just ask.


----------



## Larmo63

*I think Schwinn did this color combo.......?*

I know it's rare.....


----------



## vintage2wheel

*Timmy*



Djshakes said:


> Stop stalking my site you pervert. You were probably looking for pictures of me. Just ask.




NO NEED TO STALK CABE meet Tim AKA Djshakes alot...


----------



## Russ Wiggins

*Green Phantom*

I'am getting ready to restore a 51 green phantom. Does anyone know the kind of paint and code that matches the green? Thanks


----------



## vintage2wheel

*VS*



Russ Wiggins said:


> I'am getting ready to restore a 51 green phantom. Does anyone know the kind of paint and code that matches the green? Thanks




check out vintageschwinn.com aaron will be able to help you out


----------



## vintage2wheel

*my 1941 OG autocycle*

this is my 1941 original reverse paint scheme



 cream on black


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Since your not going to ride that one ..................*



vintage2wheel said:


> this is my 1941 original reverse paint schemeView attachment 95931View attachment 95932 cream on black




What would you want for it .... I promise to ride it


----------



## looneymatthew

*sick*

fiirst reversr cream and black ive seen like that . killer





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> What would you want for it .... I promise to ride it


----------



## vintage2wheel

*no rider*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> What would you want for it .... I promise to ride it




I will never live this down FRANK I get it from all angles I ride in Huntington all the time just not with you guys LOL


----------



## vintage2wheel

*thanks*



looneymatthew said:


> fiirst reversr cream and black ive seen like that . killer




thanks matt


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Was it something we said ??*



vintage2wheel said:


> I will never live this down FRANK I get it from all angles I ride in Huntington all the time just not with you guys LOL




LOL .... I promise we can keep up with you ....


----------



## vintage2wheel

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> LOL .... I promise we can keep up with you ....




Ill let you catch up. Lol


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Larmo63

Shaun's too cool to ride with the Coasters. It's the occasional Electra on the rides that 

he can't take. Or, maybe it's the '39 front fender on my '40 straight bar?

Cool bike.

: )


----------



## vintage2wheel

Larmo63 said:


> Shaun's too cool to ride with the Coasters. It's the occasional Electra on the rides that
> 
> he can't take. Or, maybe it's the '39 front fender on my '40 straight bar?
> 
> Cool bike.
> 
> : )




So not to cool. Sunday is my day to relax before another long week at the office. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Larmo63

I hear you Shaun. After the ride, I want to go home and relax, Trudy

wants to shop in Long Beach.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*Cooooool bike*



vintage2wheel said:


> this is my 1941 original reverse paint schemeView attachment 95931View attachment 95932 cream on black





what color are the pinstripes....its hard to see


----------



## vintage2wheel

*red pins*



SJ_BIKER said:


> what color are the pinstripes....its hard to see




it has red pins


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*The CYCLONE COASTER Ride is what I do to relax .......*



vintage2wheel said:


> Sunday is my day to relax before another long week at the office.
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> 714-585-6183 voice/txt
> Shaunroblee@gmail.com
> Like our Facebook page
> Search
> Vintage2wheel




The CYCLONE COASTER bicycle show @ Bikefest in Long Beach last Saturday .. well that is not relaxing ... that's why I decline 99.9% of them 

... on the other hand riding a great vintage bicycle with friends along the beach to get some lunch on a perfect day .. well that to me is why I work hard all week .. to do just that .. go for a great ride which I find relaxing ... each to their own I guess .. try the ride .. you might be surprised how relaxing it is ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## cds2323

I believe this is an uncommon paint scheme for a 59 Wasp. 






b


----------



## island schwinn

jd56 said:


> I found it!!!! I deleted the quoted message below.
> This thread got me wanting to see an all White Corvette. I couldn't remember where I had seen a pic of one, so I went on the schwinnbikeforum and found one.
> Pedalnostalgia had one posted in the middleweight gallery.
> This pic deserves a vote for rare colored schwinn....I WANT ONE!!  Anyone have one they are willing to let go of??
> Must admit that I don't care for the candy striped front brake and shifter cables.
> Wonder if this bike's decals are original. He did a good job if it is a resto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a nice collection of white schwinns....one day
> The search goes on
> 
> http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.45



i've seen this bike personally and it's original paint.if someone were to restore a white 59 vette,the decals are almost non existant.i've been looking for a setpost decal for years to replace the one on my white vette.and the red/white cables are just a covering.there are reportedly less than a dozen of these bikes known to exist.there was one for sale on here not too long ago.


----------



## Freqman1

island schwinn said:


> i've seen this bike personally and it's original paint.if someone were to restore a white 59 vette,the decals are almost non existant.i've been looking for a setpost decal for years to replace the one on my white vette.and the red/white cables are just a covering.there are reportedly less than a dozen of these bikes known to exist.there was one for sale on here not too long ago.




The bike is still available. V/r Shawn
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40040-1959-White-Schwinn-Corvette&highlight=corvette


----------



## mruiz

*1959 Wasp*




This is another 59 Wasp, with same color differant fender design.
 Mitch


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Well this one falls into two categories .....*

(1) Rare color 1947 Schwinn  
(2) the babes & Bicycles category in the break room section 

Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## Larmo63

[i like the rack placement on this ride.......,

QUOTE=cyclonecoaster.com;268794](1) Rare color 1947 Schwinn  
(2) the babes & Bicycles category in the break room section 

Ride Vintage ... Frank






[/QUOTE]


----------



## vintage2wheel

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> (1) Rare color 1947 Schwinn
> (2) the babes & Bicycles category in the break room section
> 
> Ride Vintage ... Frank




Another nice reverse paint 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here is another - not very common colored Schwinn for you*

This one was taken as the sun was setting - it really had a lot of contrast then 




this shot is more what it looks like ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Bamm.... Love this
View attachment 124609


----------



## chitown

*1931 Schwinn*

Maroon and Light Green.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Bamm.... Love this
> View attachment 124609




Man, there is so much rare and unusual stuff going on in this photo, I don't kow what to comment on.  Great pile-O-Sick stuff, Obi.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

chitown said:


> Maroon and Light Green.




I saw your other shots of this motobike, Chi.  I thought, "that can't be right...red and green?".  I guess it can be.  Never saw that combo before.


----------



## Skatelab

His and Hers Metallic Red Panthers....


----------



## ohdeebee

Green and yellow


----------



## ohdeebee

Gray with blue


----------



## pedal4416

The Maroon/Light Green, Yellow/Green And that Clipper are all amazing color combos!!


----------



## Dave K

ohdeebee said:


> Gray with blue




Wow that is cool.  Please post more pictures!!!!


----------



## ohdeebee




----------



## chitown

ohdeebee said:


> Green and yellow




More pics of that beaut! What is the badge on that one? I need a badge for mine. My hole spacing is about 3 1/16".


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

chitown said:


> More pics of that beaut! What is the badge on that one? I need a badge for mine. My hole spacing is about 3 1/16".




Clipper... First pic


----------



## ohdeebee

chitown said:


> More pics of that beaut! What is the badge on that one? I need a badge for mine. My hole spacing is about 3 1/16".




Green and yellow motorbike came with this badge. I can post more pics of the bike tomorrow.


----------



## chitown

ohdeebee said:


> Green and yellow motorbike came with this badge. I can post more pics of the bike tomorrow.




I thought I remembered that badge... Great reveal on the colors!


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48956-1932-Schwinn-Motorbike-Century-Cycle-Co-Farm-Fresh


----------



## TammyN

Love that green Schwinn!


----------



## Tim the Skid

*Thanks for posting this one!*



ohdeebee said:


>




Thank your for letting us see this super rare color combo. wow...


----------



## jd56

*Ahhhhh....Green!!*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> This one was taken as the sun was setting - it really had a lot of contrast then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shot is more what it looks like ...




Daggum, this a beautiful Green combo...great picture!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

This has to be a one off... Wonder where its at now? Id love to do a small book with all of these bikes in it...
View attachment 124768


----------



## BikeMe

Figured i might as well add these two to the thread....  The reverse paint Admiral is pretty much the queen of my stable...  I'm not sure if the 1949 D-12 is a rare color, but it's one i've never run into before....it's like a milk chocolate brown!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*on the girls bike..*



BikeMe said:


> Figured i might as well add these two to the thread....  The reverse paint Admiral is pretty much the queen of my stable...  I'm not sure if the 1949 D-12 is a rare color, but it's one i've never run into before....it's like a milk chocolate brown!!  View attachment 124781View attachment 124778View attachment 124779View attachment 124780




im assuming the blue is cobalt, what is the official color of the cream paint and does anyone know if vintage schwinn carries this cream/ivory paint?


----------



## looneymatthew

*Unreal*

That thing is killer.







ohdeebee said:


>


----------



## BikeMe

SJ_BIKER said:


> im assuming the blue is cobalt, what is the official color of the cream paint and does anyone know if vintage schwinn carries this cream/ivory paint?





The only reference i could find to this color in the late 30's Schwinn catologs, has it just listed as Ivory, sorry i couldn't be more help...   Hey, while i'm on here, i wanted to ask about the men's 1949 Schwinn...  Does anyone know if that brown is a rare color and what the name of that color is called?  I sure do like it!!


----------



## Joenolan

*Schwinn Superior Short coupled Proto type One of One*

This is a Superior built in 1974 for the 76 production year, but it never made it to the retail market. The Sprint was produced and the Paramount, Not the Superior. I finished this in a Cool candy orange. Its a fun bike, I took it on  a ride once finished. It has been restored to new condition.


----------



## jd56

*What year Panthers?*



Skatelab said:


> His and Hers Metallic Red Panthers....View attachment 124658




What year Panthers are these....these are nice!!






is this what mine should look like, 1951?


----------



## Skatelab

Looks like the same bike to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Skatelab...what years are yours?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

While taking off old paint on a,set of gothics I found that the fenders had been white with cobalt Bc graphics. That would have been a killer rare colored BC!


----------



## mickeyc

My red on dark red '53 Panther and my Cobalt Blue/Cream '51 B6.  Both are completely original, just cleaned up.

Mike


----------



## 37fleetwood

is this one rare?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37fleetwood said:


> is this one rare?




Yes.....so do you have anymore pics of that bike?.. Grey n red?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Wait..... Has that been repainted?..


----------



## 37fleetwood

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Wait..... Has that been repainted?..




just what are you implying?


----------



## Xcelsior

*Nice grey b6*



37fleetwood said:


> just what are you implying?




That is an orig paint parts bike.  I owned it at one time and it was a pretty cool postwar bike.  Those colors make it look prewar for some reason.  Always wondered where it went. I had the straightbar version at one time as well.  Cool...


----------



## bike

*This bike*



37fleetwood said:


> just what are you implying?




rocks!123456


----------



## Djshakes




----------



## schwinnman67

*How about Frosty Blue?*

I have a 79 Continental II that is Frosty Blue (used for 1/2 year and then they went back to Sky Blue).


----------



## STOUT

*Here is my most uncommon*


----------



## larock65

*My Tan & Browns*

Two of my favorites in my collection!


----------



## 37fleetwood

are brown and tans rare?


----------



## larock65

*Great bike!*

That is on my short list of must have for sure!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Found this online.  Schwinn Colson commander autocycle


----------



## fxo550

*37 schwinn c model*

Super nice bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fxo550 said:


> love this color of the c model



Very cool


----------



## richjw1946

This is a 1964 Varsity.  The color is Terra Cotta. Don't see many with that color.
Rich


----------



## richjw1946

*1964 Varsity - Terra Cotta*

Recently acquired 1964  Varsity.  I think that Terra Cotta was only used one year on the Varsity.
Rich


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Bump


----------



## Rust_Trader

needs an original seat


----------



## larock65

Still need a couple of small pieces to finish this one.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

How about this: an all original February 1967 frame built Collegiate in Violet.

Bought this locally for $45.00 in 2006.

Jim.


----------



## warpspeed

one mans junk is anothers treasure!!! good buy!!


----------



## Freqman1

*1941 Blue Schwinn Autocycle*

1941 Autocycle. Original paint. This was a custom order bike. The Schwinn gurus tell me this is only the second Blue/Blue/Gold pins known. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker

mpls cr http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5150102205.html


----------



## Danos

Just recently got this one. Its a 1941 schwinn dx with reverse paint. Its up for sale in the sell trade section if anyone is interested.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Time for some updates to my favorite thread of all time. Who has something to contribute?

Here's mine. Common colors, uncommon combo:


----------



## Autocycleplane

Freqman1 said:


> *1941 Blue Schwinn Autocycle*
> 
> 1941 Autocycle. Original paint. This was a custom order bike. The Schwinn gurus tell me this is only the second Blue/Blue/Gold pins known. V/r Shawn




Amazing bike Shawn!


----------



## Freqman1

Autocycleplane said:


> Amazing bike Shawn!




Now residing in the collection of a serious Schwinn guy in sunny southern Cali. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin

vincev said:


> One bike is a one year "flamingo" color and the other is a green that was also a one year color.



Love both of those colors.I've been looking for a Flamingo Twinn forever.


----------



## PCHiggin

REC said:


> *How's This?*
> 
> This is one done as a special request in 1949
> View attachment 72667
> 
> REC
> 
> View attachment 72667



I remember this one from The old Schwinn Forums. Cool story,Cool color combo.


----------



## cyclingday

1939 Schwinn built, 
Hudson, Auto Cycle.


----------



## vincev

PCHiggin said:


> Love both of those colors.I've been looking for a Flamingo Twinn forever.



Found this one at a flea market.It looked like it was brand new.Gave $50 for it.Seller would not come down,but I tried.lol


----------



## PCHiggin

vincev said:


> Found this one at a flea market.It looked like it was brand new.Gave $50 for it.Seller would not come down,but I tried.lol



Wow,$50.00? Whatta steal! It would have come home with me too


----------



## REC

PCHiggin said:


> I remember this one from The old Schwinn Forums. Cool story,Cool color combo.




Yes, it did. I copied the entire thread on it into a word format, and have that as well as having several email exchanges with the original owners, and documented the content of phone calls to the brother and the father. They sent me the letter Mrs. Sloane received back from Schwinn (and signed by Frank) regarding the color/build request, the original receipt and the warranty card too. It is one of the first things I see when I walk into the storage shed. It was a BIG worry until it got here, but opening the boxes and taking it apart to clean it,  and then realizing that every screw and nut had not been touched since Chicago was a goose-bump festival. To me, it is the epitome of "frame art" from the Chicago plant. That's not to say I don't think the same of a lot of the other ones in that shed, but it is definitely different due to the originality factor.

REC
Better photo with cleaner background






PS: Thanks for looking!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Fairly uncommon color.


----------



## Western-Whizzer

scrubbinrims said:


> 1941 Majestic badged 2-tone red, model BA 107-1
> View attachment 72115
> 
> View attachment 72115



Is that red, and maroon? It's very cool!


----------



## cyclingday

Not really a rare color, but it was the first year for the opal green.
1954 Schwinn Wasp


----------



## PCHiggin

REC said:


> Yes, it did. I copied the entire thread on it into a word format, and have that as well as having several email exchanges with the original owners, and documented the content of phone calls to the brother and the father. They sent me the letter Mrs. Sloane received back from Schwinn (and signed by Frank) regarding the color/build request, the original receipt and the warranty card too. It is one of the first things I see when I walk into the storage shed. It was a BIG worry until it got here, but opening the boxes and taking it apart to clean it,  and then realizing that every screw and nut had not been touched since Chicago was a goose-bump festival. To me, it is the epitome of "frame art" from the Chicago plant. That's not to say I don't think the same of a lot of the other ones in that shed, but it is definitely different due to the originality factor.
> 
> REC
> Better photo with cleaner background
> 
> View attachment 414913
> 
> PS: Thanks for looking!



That color really pops!  Wasn't the bike originally ordered for a disabled young man in hopes of getting him healthy again?


----------



## scrubbinrims

Western-Whizzer said:


> Is that red, and maroon? It's very cool!



It is thanks.
Chris


----------



## REC

PCHiggin said:


> That color really pops!  Wasn't the bike originally ordered for a disabled young man in hopes of getting him healthy again?



It was. It was put away and never was ridden according to the father and brother. The tires are as soft as a baby's butt. The worst part of the bike is it looks like something (rodent?) pooped on the seat and it has some spots in the leather due to that.
REC


----------



## Dave K

Schwinn BC 117.  Unusual in black and red even tho the color combo is listed in the catalog.


----------



## Dave K

My wife’s reverse paint Hollywood.


----------



## island schwinn

It was mentioned, but no photo.this was my 59 white Corvette with a rare white Fairlady.


----------



## John G04

55 chartreuse schwinn wasp


----------



## island schwinn

Schwinn is life said:


> 55 chartreuse schwinn waspView attachment 800994



Close relatives.


----------



## 39zep

46


----------



## 1817cent

I have a 2 tone blue with red pins that is a 49 and came out of Iowa via bobcycles.


----------



## Phattiremike

Dave K said:


> My wife’s reverse paint Hollywood.View attachment 800939 View attachment 800941
> View attachment 800942



Dave-What year is the Hollywood is it all original, the whole bike is killer but what a shine on the rims!  Beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Dave K

Phattiremike said:


> Dave-What year is the Hollywood is it all original, the whole bike is killer but what a shine on the rims!  Beauty!!!!!!




I am going with 39 on the year although I have not run the numbers.  Unfortunately the tank is color matched to the bike, the rest of the bike is OG paint.  99% this bike was originally sold unequipped.  Still need to upgrade the tires, intall the mushroom button, wire the bike and polish the paint.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Phattiremike

I picked up this Deluxe Hornet today, it has a canti tank two tone blue. Middleweight but very original and very clean.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

39zep said:


> 46
> 
> View attachment 801113View attachment 801111



Great bicycle .. one of my favorite headbadges too ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Tim the Skid

The Turlock bike!


----------



## barneyguey

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 843199



Beautiful bike man, is that a Cavalier or Schenley badge? Barry


----------



## bobbystillz

1949 B.F. Goodrich badged. Mint green and cream (though may be violet that faded).


----------



## barneyguey

1941 Schwinn E-Z Speed


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## HARPO

1941...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## barneyguey

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 944056



I love the bike! Is that a Schenley head badge on it?


----------



## bobcycles

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 944056





Mind-blowing head scratcher bike....Have never seen this color combo anywhere before..
anyone else ?


----------



## schwinnja

barnyguey said:


> I love the bike! Is that a Schenley head badge on it?



YES


----------



## barneyguey

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 944056



Do you have a photo of the badge? Thanks, Barry


----------



## PCHiggin

bobbystillz said:


> 1949 B.F. Goodrich badged. Mint green and cream (though may be violet that faded).View attachment 941976
> 
> View attachment 941973
> View attachment 941974
> 
> View attachment 941975



Windswept Green and Luscious Lavender


----------



## OptimusJay

Does gold plating count as a color? Not mine but i did see it in person, early 70's gold-plated Schwinn Varsity. Here's a link to the story behind the bike (a Schwinn contest for dealers at the annual convention).  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=11818.0


----------



## BFGforme

Let's see some more...


----------



## bikepaulie

1966 Schwinn Collegiate in ‘bright’ blue.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

barnyguey said:


> I love the bike! Is that a Schenley head badge on it?





barnyguey said:


> Do you have a photo of the badge? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 955281



Thanks man!
I wonder if the two styles were the only ones used by Kaufmann's?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

barnyguey said:


> Thanks man!
> I wonder if the two styles were the only ones used by Kaufmann's?
> View attachment 955283




*I personally like the top Schenley badge better ... ... My pic was way too big .. so I copied the pic of your Schenley Kaufmann's until I get a better image  *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Puruconm

1946 B-6






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev

bricycle said:


> The green one I like...the other just caused me to loose my lunch....



It only took me a few years to say "I hope you are feeling better"


----------



## Freqman1

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Here you go 1936 La Salle Motorbike - Ivory & Lime Green*
> 
> Here is my 1936 La Salle Motorbike - Main paint is Ivory & where the La Salle down tube decal use to be - it sat in the elements so much that the La Salle is legible with the decal no longer present but it protected the ivory paint under it enough to where you can read La Salle clearly - The accent color on the frame is lime green - I have the fenders for this bicycle - but I am currently using it like this since this is my strip down beach runner at the moment -
> 
> RIDE VINTAGE - Frank
> 
> View attachment 72784View attachment 72785



@cyclonecoaster.com (Frank) could you please email me concerning a question I have about this bike? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Freqman1

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1120100!



I think I just messed myself!


----------



## cyclingday

1955 Gold, Continental Clubman.


----------



## lounging

I've never seen a spitfire in this color.  Not mine but it's up for sale locally


----------



## Goldenrod




----------



## Goldenrod

"Trample The Slow And Plow The Weak"  is a Schwinn but not an original color.   They are the colors that I painted my Schwinn when I was young.    The 1934 racing bike was made by Schwinn.  Some bike colors may have gotten you beat up or ostracized in the old days.  My favorite color is Lilac but I don't mention that in public.


----------



## mickeyc

Schwinn is still at it...I should have bought this a couple of years ago from Craig's.  It's not an oldie.



Love the orange pins.


----------



## dave laidacker

1938 C Model


----------



## Tim s

Here is my Schwinn Superior in the 6 month only Flamingo color. Tim


----------



## cyclingday

1949 Schwinn, B6


----------



## Rollo

... Found this Holiday Rose color Fair Lady for  a friend on the local CL ...


----------



## cyclingday

Tan and Brown, 1937/38 “Jewel Tank”
Autocycle.


----------



## ZE52414

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1126932
> Tan and Brown, 1937/38 “Jewel Tank”
> Autocycle.



I’m in love.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1126932
> Tan and Brown, 1937/38 “Jewel Tank”
> Autocycle.



very  very nice


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1135127



Now that's true reverse colors!!!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## BFGforme

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1135148



Simply stunning....


----------



## sarmisluters

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1135148




Great photo, the bike meh [emoji849][emoji41]


----------



## sarmisluters

Original paint survivor 1938 Canti frame with its matching DD forks, “slapped” together with a set of original paint gothic fenders for the reverse color scheme. 

I truly stumbled upon the opportunity of getting the these 
forks back with the frame and finding these fenders ! 

A bit of trivia for the Disciples of Schwinn, did you know the catalog listed a Fender Bomb base and a large Rear Reflector that match the V profile of the gothic fenders? Has anyone ever seen either one of these besides the catalog ?
Yes many gothic front fenders already have a flat spot for a light or fender bomb base.


----------



## saladshooter

Great bike! Photo meh.


sarmisluters said:


> Original paint survivor 1938 Canti frame with its matching DD forks, “slapped” together with a set of original paint gothic fenders for the reverse color scheme.
> 
> I truly stumbled upon the opportunity of getting the these
> forks back with the frame and finding these fenders !
> 
> A bit of trivia for the Disciples of Schwinn, did you know the catalog listed a Fender Bomb base and a large Rear Reflector that match the V profile of the gothic fenders? Has anyone ever seen either one of these besides the catalog ?
> Yes many gothic front fenders already have a flat spot for a light or fender bomb base.
> 
> View attachment 1135222


----------



## fordmike65

Here's a cool, unique paint schemed straightbar in the For Sale section. Black & Orange!

@John G04








						Sold - 1941 Schwinn Henderson $575 | Archive (sold)
					

Had a change of heart on this one so it’s up for sale. 1941 Original paint Schwinn henderson in a unique color combo of red/orange and black with gold pins! The locking fork works well, original key is bent, fender are banged up but easily fixed if you have a fender roller. Nice gooseneck stem...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## psycho potsie

In the back..1950 hornet..
Grey with maroon


----------



## psycho potsie

In back 1950 hornet..
Grey and maroon.


----------



## John G04

psycho potsie said:


> In back 1950 hornet..
> Grey and maroon.View attachment 1135275




Sweet! Dig the 40 straightbar too


----------



## PCHiggin

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1135148



Nice! Way outta my league. I'd like to find a late 40's B6 with their similar color scheme


----------



## Autocycleplane

psycho potsie said:


> In back 1950 hornet..
> Grey and maroon.View attachment 1135275




Yeah, we are gonna need some better photos of that Hornet please.


----------



## sarmisluters

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1135261




Which one of these do you own from this pic Frank ?


----------



## Autocycleplane

sarmisluters said:


> Original paint survivor 1938 Canti frame with its matching DD forks, “slapped” together with a set of original paint gothic fenders for the reverse color scheme.
> 
> I truly stumbled upon the opportunity of getting the these
> forks back with the frame and finding these fenders !
> 
> A bit of trivia for the Disciples of Schwinn, did you know the catalog listed a Fender Bomb base and a large Rear Reflector that match the V profile of the gothic fenders? Has anyone ever seen either one of these besides the catalog ?
> Yes many gothic front fenders already have a flat spot for a light or fender bomb base.
> 
> View attachment 1135222




I have not seen either the base or reflector housing but they must have existed. That aluminum gothic parts bike thing that was on eBay recently had what I believe was the gothic reflector housing. Or one somebody just bent.....


----------



## Autocycleplane

sarmisluters said:


> Which one of these do you own from this pic Frank ?




I thought both Deluxe bikes went to the same home and Marty obviously ended up with Junior. But I'm probably wrong about the former.


----------



## psycho potsie

Updated photo. As they sit..
Dont pay no mind to the shifter..
Just messin around.. i dig this color combo..


----------



## ballooney

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1135148








The inverse of Marty’s hanging canti...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

sarmisluters said:


> Which one of these do you own from this pic Frank ?




*None of those bicycles are mine @sarmisluters  ... But a great picture opportunity none the less  *


----------



## GenuineRides




----------



## BFGforme

GenuineRides said:


> View attachment 1137396



That's one of the coolest color combination I've ever seen!! Way rad!


----------



## Freqman1

1937 Liberty cream and ChiCyCo blue.


----------



## mrg

OG paint special order 1980 Frost Silver.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## mrg

Ok, here's the trifecta all 3 of the special order 1980 Cruiser colors, White, Emerald Green & Frost Silver.


----------



## BatWaves

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 942026



Someday you’re gonna sell me that beast


----------



## BatWaves

rustyspoke66 said:


> Sweet a Schwinn post I can join in on! I am thinking of rebuilding this one as a commuter for spring.
> View attachment 533463



There you are.... Awesome bike Jeff!


----------



## Goldenrod

1940 Majestic Schwinn, garage sale find near my home.  It had, "Use before April, 1942", batteries inside the horn and light.  It probably spent its whole life near Chicago.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Goldenrod said:


> 1940 Majestic Schwinn, garage sale find near my home.  It had, "Use before April, 1942", batteries inside the horn and light.  It probably spent its whole life near Chicago.
> 
> View attachment 1190386
> 
> View attachment 1190387
> 
> View attachment 1190388
> 
> View attachment 1190389
> 
> View attachment 1190390



nice


----------



## scotjonz

Not the greatest picture but I just cleaned out my father in law's storage unit. I believe this might be a 1965 Schwinn Continental in coppertone. I was going to sell it for next to nothing on Craigslist to help clean out my garage but now I think I'll try to get it cleaned up. Not sure where to even start. I guess I'm going to try to take it to a bike shop in the neighborhood.


----------



## ricobike

Just finished detailing this girls Opal Green Starlet.  Haven't seen too many in this color.


----------



## vincev

A really nice Schwinn Suburban in Flamingo..........


----------



## hzqw2l

My nightly neighborhood rider....


----------



## psycho potsie




----------



## ricobike

hzqw2l said:


> My nightly neighborhood rider....
> View attachment 1241127


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## SLM

King Sting / painted for my husband when he was a young engineer at Schwinn .


----------



## onecatahula

Opaque Green


----------



## robert bell

41 the world


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

1949. It’s kinda faded, but appears to be gray and maroon.


----------



## psycho potsie

1950 Hornet.  Gray / Maroon...
Not a good pic its buried too deep


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Not mine .. but I wish it was mine ...
*


----------



## psycho potsie

Had to share my new bike ..lucious lavender and windswept green. Just scored it.. Waiting for delivery.. Can't wait to see in person!


----------



## psycho potsie

My new bike..  Just scored today. Lucious lavender and windswept green.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

psycho potsie said:


> My new bike..  Just scored today. Lucious lavender and windswept green.View attachment 1247261
> 
> View attachment 1247263
> 
> View attachment 1247264
> 
> View attachment 1247265



Nice bike way Cleaner and better than the last one I seen in San Diego that was  rusted To a crisp missing parts that someone tried to pawn off to me.. beautiful Bike enjoy it


----------



## Phattiremike

1940 La Salle straight bar.


----------



## Notagamerguy

Its not the most amazing paint scheme on here but it uncommon. Is 1939 century schwinn i haven't  seen another tank painted like this


----------



## PlasticNerd

kingsting said:


> How about a 66' Typhoon in Violet?
> 
> View attachment 530423



Do you still own this bike? It’s awesome!!


----------



## PlasticNerd

vintage2wheel said:


> Just picked this up from a Freind today very excited.original shorty lever,mushroom button, and bill of sale from 38View attachment 73411 View attachment 73362View attachment 73363View attachment 73364View attachment 73365
> 
> View attachment 73362
> 
> View attachment 73363
> 
> 
> View attachment 73364
> 
> View attachment 73365
> 
> View attachment 73411



Cool to have the original receipt! They weren’t too good at maths in 1938, huh? Guess it’s within .05 cents!!! Cool bike , still have it?


----------



## kingsting

PlasticNerd said:


> Do you still own this bike? It’s awesome!!



 Oh yeah! It's one of my favorites in the collection.


----------



## cyclingday

1941 Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac. Traverse Green & Ivory











It Rides Like a Cadillac!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Some really cool bikes unbelievable colors, I tried to look back at all pics probably missed this color somewhere. Here is my 1969 campus green Typhoon.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Bill in Bama

Don’t know if this counts.... 1950 mostly!






It’s gonna be titanium/pearl white... kinda like a “white Phantom”...


----------



## ODDER

My 1963 terra cotta deluxe stingray


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Not mine...might even be a duplicate. Coach green and ivory not sure on the pin stripes...most likely red but maybe gold?.


----------



## bobcycles

SJ_BIKER said:


> Not mine...might even be a duplicate. Coach green and ivory not sure on the pin stripes...most likely red but maybe gold?.
> 
> View attachment 1337932



Bike originally belonged to Bob Nichols in the 90s.... used to be for sale for I think 1200 back then.
Have not seen another Ivory/Coach bike since.
Hopefully survived as orig... alot of shouldn't be restored got restored back then...


----------



## BatWaves

hzqw2l said:


> My nightly neighborhood rider....
> View attachment 1241127



Awe... I bid on this beast. Should you ever decide to sell, I’m interested.


----------



## 1817cent

This one was restored in the 90's but probably should have been kept original.  Before and after pictures..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here are some rare & unusual Schwinn Autocycles from a show we were ask to attend a few years back in Long Beach ...*


----------



## WES PINCHOT

SJ_BIKER said:


> Not mine...might even be a duplicate. Coach green and ivory not sure on the pin stripes...most likely red but maybe gold?.
> 
> View attachment 1337932



looks like one i had about 10 years ago!


----------



## barneyguey

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Here are some rare & unusual Schwinn Autocycles from a show we were ask to attend a few years back in Long Beach ...*
> 
> View attachment 1371280



WOW!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

dave laidacker said:


> 1938 C Model
> View attachment 1126385



Holy Sheeeeeite.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

GenuineRides said:


> View attachment 1137396



Shaking my head, so cool. Chrome springer!


----------



## cyclingday

Apple Green & Ivory, 1941 Super Deluxe Autocycle.

















This thing cruises!


----------



## bobcycles

saw this one at a yard sale last week....No tank....so I passed...


----------



## bobcycles

restored count?

traverse / robins egg & apple BA107 41'

disclaimer...I restored these for a friend...
for some odd reason he added the quality seal decal on the 41' tank
don't ask me why...
and the pogo to the 40' Coach green BA


----------



## REC

bobcycles said:


> saw this one at a yard sale last week....No tank....so I passed...
> 
> View attachment 1414593



I know of another without a tank.... Bob, you may remember it too      @bobcycles 



I love it!
REC


----------



## Addison 35

bobcycles said:


> saw this one at a yard sale last week....No tank....so I passed...
> 
> View attachment 1414593



Glad to see those fenders Have the perfect home. Too cool.


----------



## bobcycles

REC said:


> I know of another without a tank.... Bob, you may remember it too      @bobcycles
> View attachment 1414601
> I love it!
> REC



....one of my favorite builds of all time....   plus the story about the FedEx delivery...OUCH!!!


----------



## John G04

bobcycles said:


> saw this one at a yard sale last week....No tank....so I passed...
> 
> View attachment 1414593



Damn thats perfection, original paint? Love it


----------



## sarmisluters

bobcycles said:


> saw this one at a yard sale last week....No tank....so I passed...
> 
> View attachment 1414593



Wow ! What a canti frame, DD fork original paint combo !!!  Is that a Brodie Knob too ? What’s the badge and downtube decal ?
No tank cantis are the sexiest !  Right Pete !?!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

1967 Schwinn Paramount in chrome finish


----------



## Xlobsterman

1 year only 2012 RWB Deluxe Cruiser 2 speed


----------



## onecatahula

bobcycles said:


> saw this one at a yard sale last week....No tank....so I passed...
> 
> View attachment 1414593



That’s funny Bob, I spotted this one at a garage sale here in Georgia, but no tank, and wrong fenders . . . so I passed too . . .


----------



## Rust_Trader

onecatahula said:


> That’s funny Bob, I spotted this one at a
> 
> 
> sarmisluters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ! What a canti frame, DD fork original paint combo !!!  Is that a Brodie Knob too ? What’s the badge and downtube decal ?
> No tank cantis are the sexiest !  Right Pete !?!
> 
> View attachment 1415040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onecatahula said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny Bob, I spotted this one at a garage sale here in Georgia, but no tank, and wrong fenders . . . so I passed too . . .
> 
> View attachment 1417485
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> garage sale here in Georgia, but no tank, and wrong fenders . . . so I passed too . . .
> 
> View attachment 1417485
Click to expand...



Nice, those 80’s bikes are cool beach cruisers.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

1939 BA97 blue and robins egg blue with gold pin stripping(correct me on 'color' names).


----------



## cyclingday

That’s beautiful!
I had always heard that color called, Cobalt Blue/Robins Egg Blue.
Super nice, with Gold Pin Stripes!
Hubba Hubba!
Hemmena Hemmena!


----------



## mr.cycleplane

cyclingday said:


> That’s beautiful!
> I had always heard that color called, Cobalt Blue/Robins Egg Blue.
> Super nice, with Gold Pin Stripes!
> Hubba Hubba!
> Hemmena Hemmena!



 Wasn't quite sure what the specific blue was called. Everyone seems to be gaga about those gold pin stripes!


----------



## mr.cycleplane

1939 Schwinn BA407(BA107 motorbike w/ fore brake and deluxe rear reflector)- footed 'The World' headbadge. Maybe not so rare color combo-but not too common either!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1939 Schwinn BA407(BA107 motorbike w/ fore brake and deluxe rear reflector)- footed 'The World' headbadge. Maybe not so rare color combo-but not too common either!View attachment 1418488



Nice cycleplane de luxe


----------



## mrg

Seems like most of these BFG Streamliners are black, here's my 39 Maroon/Ivory.


----------



## partsguy

‘Foto fun with my 1959 (probably 1960) Schwinn Corvette 3-Speed in white. I think I took these in April. It’s second ride since being completed at last in November.


----------



## nick tures

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1939 Schwinn BA407(BA107 motorbike w/ fore brake and deluxe rear reflector)- footed 'The World' headbadge. Maybe not so rare color combo-but not too common either!



very nice bike !!


----------



## SilverBullet08

54 Jaguar Mark one in green,and 1940 BF Goodrich


----------



## Freqman1

SilverBullet08 said:


> 54 Jaguar Mark one in green,and 1940 BF Goodrich
> 
> View attachment 1439634
> 
> View attachment 1439635



Isn't green about the most common color on these Jags?


----------



## SilverBullet08

Freqman1 said:


> Isn't green about the most common color on these Jags?



I don’t know about that,but the Jaguar is uncommon overall,and in the Schwinn world,you seldomly see a green cruiser. Lightweights,however…


----------



## farkasthegoalie

Not sure how "rare" this 2 tone blue Hornet is, but it's _definitely my rarest colored one. _


----------



## Robertriley

A pair of Green on Greens


----------



## GTs58

Not mine, but I thought this one is interesting. @REC has the only other one I've seen with Black? pins.

As Brandon O. found it. Repaint under 2 repaints? 










*Slow process bringing it back.*


----------



## bobcycles

GTs58 said:


> Not mine, but I thought this one is interesting. @REC has the only other one I've seen with Black? pins.
> 
> As Brandon O. found it. Repaint under 2 repaints?
> 
> View attachment 1443586
> 
> View attachment 1443587
> 
> *Slow process bringing it back.*
> 
> View attachment 1443588
> 
> View attachment 1443589
> 
> View attachment 1443590
> 
> View attachment 1443591
> 
> View attachment 1443592
> 
> View attachment 1443593



Layout is all wrong on that one....darts are repaint for sure...probably yellow too


----------



## Bg rider

My baby getting ready to hand down to my son next generation


----------



## Bg rider

Better pick of my Frankenstein bike its like Johnny's Cadillac! 1 piece at a time.


----------



## Freqman1

"SHOW YOUR RARE/uncommon color Schwinn..."   The intent of this thread was to capture those unicorns out there and there are some fantastic examples here. But a bunch of these are neither rare nor uncommon--just Schwinn. V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Maybe not a rare combo...maybe an uncommon color combo. 1938 Schwinn BC117-badged as 'Ace'.


----------



## prewarmachine

Couldn't pass up this combo when I saw it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

mr.cycleplane said:


> Maybe not a rare combo...maybe an uncommon color combo. 1938 Schwinn BC117-badged as 'Ace'. View attachment 1445344
> 
> View attachment 1445345
> 
> View attachment 1445346
> 
> View attachment 1445347
> 
> View attachment 1445348
> 
> View attachment 1445349



SWEET!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Junkman Bob

Green is good !!
Luv this Bike !!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

kingsting said:


> How about a 66' Typhoon in Violet?
> 
> View attachment 530423



Didn’t even know they made typhoons in violet from any year! This is awesome!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

vintage2wheel said:


> Here's the 41 Canti AC teal and black the paint is in killer condition. Next to the green motorbike. View attachment 80145
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> 714-585-6183 voice/txt
> Shaunroblee@gmail.com



More pics of this one please!


----------



## cyclingday

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1460935







Beautiful  C model, Frank.
Thanks for bringing out.


----------



## Rust_Trader

Rare? Maroon, Ivory & prewar chrome…


----------



## Cruiserdude94

I don’t believe the color to be that rare but I really don’t see this combo often at all.


----------



## p51mustang55

1941 Schwinn Admiral badged DX in Cobalt blue. From what I was told it wasn’t a common color in the boys bikes at this time. Be interesting to know more.


----------



## BFGforme

p51mustang55 said:


> View attachment 1461011
> 1941 Schwinn Admiral badged DX in Cobalt blue. From what I was told it wasn’t a common color in the boys bikes at this time. Be interesting to know more.



Had several that color, don't think it's that uncommon.... Junkman Bob hss one also! Is a cool color tho


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1460957
> Beautiful  C model, Frank.
> Thanks for bringing out.



Had to sign in to comment on this one, WOW!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley

This rare Schwinn has moved back to the factory where it was built


----------



## kccomet

not rare color but different tank graphic schwinn bc


----------



## cyclingday

Not necessarily rare, but definitely an uncommon color choice for the 1942 Schwinn New World, defense model.



Brewster Green with Gold pinstripes.



Goodrich badge.


----------



## Rat Rod

1978


----------



## Dawalt

40 Hollywood


----------



## GTs58

Super rare Phakom.


----------



## Xlobsterman

One year only color for 2012


----------



## cyclingday

A few more pictures of that gorgeous 1940 Hollywood.









Beautiful bike, Walt.
Thanks, for bringing it out.
Ridden not Hidden.


----------



## Dawalt

Is it ok to like your wife’s bike? lol


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*This super odd paint scheme 1940 DX two tone red with gold pins I've had on the back burner for years since purchased .. Schwinn Planes & Trains with Schwinn decal on the downtube & simple Schwinn decal on the tank with faint box stripes .. Also odd is the Schwinn B model paint scheme & the truss fork along with the odd fender paint design

Well I finally had the time to go through it last week & then rode it at the Sunday Orange Circle ride... Super cool bike now with a fresh service new John tires & tubes .. Service included a long OA bath on the rusted Lobdell scripted dimple rims & a new guts & sprocket on the Morrow rear hub since this bicycle was probably well loved seeing how the rear skip-tooth cog was so worn it looked like little waves ... crazy ... 

It was a great day for the maiden voyage & nice to check this one off the "need to resurrect" list .. 

Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Dawalt said:


> 40 Hollywood
> 
> View attachment 1747086
> 
> View attachment 1747087
> 
> View attachment 1747088




*Love this color combo ... If anyone has a Hollywood in this color they what to pass on to the next caretaker ... PM me ... I was great to see this one in person @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride recently as Marty @cyclingday posted pics of it a few posts back & maybe we'll see Walt bring it out for next months CYCLONE COASTER " Bring a Lady - or - Ride a Lady " Vintage Bicycle ride on Sunday February 5th 2023*

*Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*Reverse Paint frame .....*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclingday

Not super rare, per se.
But, this black and red, 1939 BC 117 model is unusual. 












It was listed as an extra cost option in the 1939 catalog.


----------

